# Getting HDTV before Aug 1?



## Kitzhof (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I'm new to this site. I recently bought a HD television and would like to add HDTV programming from Dish. As a current customer I'm wondering if anyone could explain to me whether or not I should wait until after August 1. I have heard that the programming is going to change from that date on.

Should this change play a role in my decision? Or doesn't it matter because I'm already a Dish customer?

Any help clearing this up for me would be greatly appreciated,

Kitzhof


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

A Vip 722 and a Dish 1000, should pick up all the new HD channels.


----------



## Kitzhof (Jul 24, 2008)

space86 said:


> A Vip 722 and a Dish 1000, should pick up all the new HD channels.


Hello,

Thanks for your answer. However, I'm wondering about the programming, not the equipment.

Kitzhof


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

If you are going to change to *only* HD channels, then you need to act either before August 1st or after August 1st depending on several factors which are discussed at length in other threads.

If you find that it would not be acceptable to be without some channels that are not in HD on Dish Network, such as Comedy Central or Fox News or FX (among others), then you will simply be adding one of two HD packages, which will not change on August 1st. One is $10 and includes any HD channels that are carried by Dish and for which you already subscribe to the SD channel. The other is $20 and also includes 7 other HD channels that have no SD equivalent.

PS People who do not currently have Dish Network are better off waiting until August 1st, and if they are in one of the Eastern markets that have HD Locals on the 61.5 satellite, then they are better off waiting even longer until the Dish 1000.4 dish is available (61.5/72.5/77).


----------



## billya (Jul 24, 2008)

What do you think they mean by Tentative on the fllwing list of AbsoluteHD?

Golf/Vs 
A&E 
Animal Planet 
Big Ten Network
Discovery Channel
ESPN 
ESPN2 
Food Network 
HGTV 
History 
National Geographic 
NBATV
NFL Network 
Science Channel
TBS 
USA (tentative) 
Sci Fi (tentative) 
TLC 
TNT 
HD Theater 
HDNet 
HDNet Movies 
MHD 
NHL Network 
Universal 
Animania 
Equator 
Family Room 
Filmfest 
Gallery 
Game Play 
HD News 
Kung Fu 
Monster 


Plust this list (from a CSR) doesnt jive w what others are showing with this pkg
105 USA 9431	
110 Food Network 9462
112 HGTV 9461
118 A&E 9419
119 Biography 9443
120 History 9491
122 Sci Fi 9432
129 Bravo 9492
138 TNT 9420
139 TBS 9499
140 ESPN 9424
142 ESPN News 9494
144 ESPN 2 9425
154 NFL 9426
172 Disney East 9433
174 Toon Disney 9449
176 Cartoon HD 9463
180 ABC Family 9434
182 Discovery 9487
183 The Learning Channel (TLC) 9488
184 Animal Planet 9489
186 National Geographic 9429
187 Hallmark Movies 9444
193 Science Channel 9490
200 CNN 9436
208 CNBC 9439
214 Weather Channel 9438
215 Travel Channel 9437
239 WGN 9446
362 HD Net 9422
364 HD Theater 9421
366 Universal 9427
369 MHD (music) 9469
374 Smithsonian 
383 HD Net Movies 9423
385 MGM 
394 World Fishing Network 
398 Versus/Golf 9468
400 Tennis 9442
402 NBA 9508
403 NHL


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

billya said:


> Animania
> Equator
> Family Room
> Filmfest
> ...


These channels were dropped on May 12th


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I just got HD installed and I have the Essentials pack which gives me the the HD versions of the channels I subscribe two however I get a few extra HD channels like HDNet and Universal. Will I sill get them after August 1st with the package that I currently have.


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

reddice said:


> I just got HD installed and I have the Essentials pack which gives me the the HD versions of the channels I subscribe two however I get a few extra HD channels like HDNet and Universal. Will I sill get them after August 1st with the package that I currently have.


It is my understanding that any HD channels that do not currently have an SD equivalent (such as HDNet & Universal) will be moved to the HD Platinum package (currently the HD Ultimate package).


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

So it will cost me $20 with the package I have now. Is that correct.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

reddice said:


> I just got HD installed and I have the Essentials pack which gives me the the HD versions of the channels I subscribe two however I get a few extra HD channels like HDNet and Universal. Will I sill get them after August 1st with the package that I currently have.


If you have HDNet _Movies,_ UniversalHD, WFNHD, NBAHD, NHLHD, SmithsonianHD, and MGMHD, then you have the HD Ultimate, which includes the HD channels with SD counterparts. If your current package is AT??? with HD Ultimate, then it will stay exactly the same when 8/1 comes around.


----------



## billya (Jul 24, 2008)

kal915 said:


> These channels were dropped on May 12th


Funny you say this because this list was just given to me yesterday (July 24) from a DISH rep. Maybe the $10 extra with cable is not so bad...at least when they do something not-nice i can just cancel my services.

Thanks


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I am getting HDNet and UniversalHD with the everything pack and Essentials. Maybe they goofed up because I don't get SmithsonianHD, and MGMHD.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

reddice said:


> I am getting HDNet and UniversalHD with the everything pack and Essentials. Maybe they goofed up because I don't get SmithsonianHD, and MGMHD.


Of course you get HDNet, but do you get HDNet Movies? It's a separate channel.

Could be a goof... I'm not familiar with what the Everything Pack does and does not have, though.

UniversalHD is part of HD Ultimate, or when 8/1 comes around "HD Platinum".


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

HDNet is in the "Essentials" package. HDNet Movies is part of the "Ultimate" package.

UniversalHD is also part of the "Ultimate" package... BUT I believe it may be in free-preview mode for the Olympics... so it is possible that someone could have UniversalHD for the moment without being "Ultimate" but that is only temporary.


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

Any HD channels with non SD equivalants will be moved to the HD Platinum Pack come 8/1 regardless of where they exist now.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I am liking some of those extra HD channels. How much extra would it cost. I am paying $10 for essentials now.


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

reddice said:


> I am liking some of those extra HD channels. How much extra would it cost. I am paying $10 for essentials now.


$10 more for HD Platinum (basically HD Ultimate).


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Not bad. Will I have to call them come August 1st?


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

reddice said:


> Not bad. Will I have to call them come August 1st?


No.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Good because I don't want to deal with their customer service.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

reddice said:


> Good because I don't want to deal with their customer service.


I meant if you want to pay the extra $10 for Ultimate/Platinum, you don't have to wait until 8/1. You still have to "deal with them" to order.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Why is Dish going back to the Metal Packages ?


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

space86 said:


> Why is Dish going back to the Metal Packages ?


Restructure of the packages before the fall buying season and $$$$$.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Have you investigated HD Absolute Package. You get all the HD channels but only SD channels corresponding to most of HD channels for $25 or more less per month than the regular HD offerings.

If you need an SD channel that is not offered in HD this is not for you.

I had AT100 DVR-Advantage with HD Ultimate and am saving $25 per month with HD Absolute.

YMMV.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Just finished up my upgrade for my new 722 about 2 and a half hours ago. I decided that with all the questions coming up I will go ahead and take the plunge now. Also, I must admit that when I explained to them what D* is offering with their current NFL Sunday Ticket promotion they were very responsive in wanting to get me into that 722 I have been wanting so badly. My install is scheduled for next sat 8-2-08. My only question is that I am in the Sherman TX/Ada OK DMA, and I know the the HD locals have already been announced to be scheduled for this summer or fall, does anybody know which bird they will be put on? So that I know that I am getting the right one to be ready for new locals coming soon.


----------



## bill-e (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi folks, can you save me some time researching all the threads? I currently have the Everything pack with the most expensive HD tier. What will happen to my channels or cost after 8/1? I wish to remain getting all the channels.

Thanks


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

bill-e said:


> Hi folks, can you save me some time researching all the threads? I currently have the Everything pack with the most expensive HD tier. What will happen to my channels or cost after 8/1? I wish to remain getting all the channels.
> 
> Thanks


Absolutly nothing should happen to the price of your programming, the only thing that will change for you is that you will gain all 17 new channels on 8-1-08.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

jclewter79 said:


> Absolutly nothing should happen to the price of your programming, the only thing that will change for you is that you will gain all 17 new channels on 8-1-08.


Not if you don't subscribe to HBO. Must of the 17 channels are premium channels.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

space86 said:


> Not if you don't subscribe to HBO. Must of the 17 channels are premium channels.


He clearly said he had the Everything pack, so he does subscribe to HBO


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

All the new HD locals being currently added are on 61.5 spotbeams.


----------



## clue (Jul 27, 2008)

kstuart said:


> PS People who do not currently have Dish Network are better off waiting until August 1st


Can someone explain why new subscribers are better off waiting until August 1st and the new plans? It seems like the new plans would be more expensive.

I was planning on ordering HD Absolute in the next day or two (prior to August 1st) and setting the install date after August 1st. Then once the details for the new Turbo plans come out I would be able to decide if I want to keep the HD Absolute or go with one of the new Turbo plans. If the Turbo plans are better than I would cancel my HD Absolute install and sign up for the Turbo. Would that work?

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

At the present time there is no upgrade path to Turbo, it's only for NEW subs. After you have Absolute, you cannot switch to Turbo as the plans are currently constituted.


----------



## clue (Jul 27, 2008)

Right, but after August 1st HD Absolute will no longer be available either. I was just curious as to why kstuart said for new customers to wait until after August 1st. I guess he meant more specifically for people that need RSN and only HD?


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

clue said:


> Right, but after August 1st HD Absolute will no longer be available either. I was just curious as to why kstuart said for new customers to wait until after August 1st. I guess he meant more specifically for people that need RSN and only HD?


Yes he did.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Is it true the HD Absolute pack will end on 8/1?


----------



## IDRick (Feb 16, 2007)

jacmyoung said:


> Is it true the HD Absolute pack will end on 8/1?


HD Absolute will no longer be available to new subs but current subs will be grandfathered in with the HD Absolute package.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

The only advantage of HDGold + Platinum is it includes the RSNs. HD Absolute does not.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

What are the RSNs. Are they the sports channels. I hope I can still get SNY HD feed for the Mets game since I live in New York with the Bronze package.


----------



## clue (Jul 27, 2008)

reddice said:


> What are the RSNs. Are they the sports channels. I hope I can still get SNY HD feed for the Mets game since I live in New York with the Bronze package.


RSN's = Regional Sports Networks


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

IDRick said:


> HD Absolute will no longer be available to new subs but current subs will be grandfathered in with the HD Absolute package.


I wasn't clear, as an existing sub, can one still add HD Absolute after 8/1?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

jacmyoung said:


> I wasn't clear, as an existing sub, can one still add HD Absolute after 8/1?


Nope. If you don't have it before 8/1, you can't get it after.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

jacmyoung said:


> I wasn't clear, as an existing sub, can one still add HD Absolute after 8/1?


HD Absolute isn't an "add-on" package. If you subscribe to HD Absolute you can only have that and add your LiL, that's it. Oh, you can add the Movie and CD channels (no Sirius) too.


----------



## kblee (Sep 21, 2007)

anex80 said:


> Any HD channels with non SD equivalants will be moved to the HD Platinum Pack come 8/1 regardless of where they exist now.


So - you're indicating that those of us with an AT package and Essentials are going to lose MHD and HDNet on 8/1? This is the first I have heard of this...


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

kblee said:


> So - you're indicating that those of us with an AT package and Essentials are going to lose MHD and HDNet on 8/1? This is the first I have heard of this...


Naw, it's actually the channels in the Ultimate pack. 7 of them, I believe.


----------



## compubit (Jun 8, 2004)

I just "downgraded" from AT100 + Dish Ultimate + Locals + Superstations + DVR + Dish Protection plan to HD Absolute with Locals + Superstations + DVR + Dish Protection plan - and dropped my bill from over $20 per month.

Lost a few channels (OK, quite a few), but have enough to keep me happy in HD (have trouble with the SD stuff on the big screen anyway!). I was surprised, though, that the SD versions stayed (I have an SD receiver I was expecting to only use for locals, but do have some SD on it...).

Even if I don't pick up any new channels on 8/1, it's a better deal, IMHO!

Jim


----------



## Kitzhof (Jul 24, 2008)

Thank you all for your answers.

I have a few more questions:

So if I get HD Absolute before Aug 1, I will have a 24-month commitment, right? 
Are there any special deals as far as Premium channels free for 3 months or something like that?
If my locals are not available in HD will I be able to get them in SD with this package?
Does anyone know if I can add a foreign (non-HD) channel to this package?

Thank you for your help,

Kitzhof


----------



## cudwortho (Aug 14, 2006)

I currently have America's Everything Pack w/ DishHD Ultimate. I find myself 95% of the time only watching the HD channels. Wouldn't it be in my best interest to switch to DishHD Absolute and save some money before August 1st? To my understanding if I were to do this the only HD channels I would be missing after the switch would be Fox Sports Mid West since thats my RSN?

I'm still a little confused, but it my statement correct?
Any thoughts and suggestions would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## cg7879 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hopefully this will clear up any confusion. After 8/1, there will be no HD-only package for current customers. Until Dish changes their mind that is. I did, however, hear something the other day that said current customers can get the Turbo package in Feb. The current HD packages will change in name only. Bronze, Gold, and Silver will be the current Essentials package for The AT100, 200, and 250, respectively. Platinum will be a $10 add-on just like the current Ultimate package is.


----------



## Mike Kennedy (May 28, 2006)

cudwortho said:


> I currently have America's Everything Pack w/ DishHD Ultimate. I find myself 95% of the time only watching the HD channels. Wouldn't it be in my best interest to switch to DishHD Absolute and save some money before August 1st? To my understanding if I were to do this the only HD channels I would be missing after the switch would be Fox Sports Mid West since thats my RSN?
> 
> I'm still a little confused, but it my statement correct?
> Any thoughts and suggestions would be appreciated.
> Thanks!


Yes, that is what I believe is correct. I made the change a few days ago; it will save me $45 a month, in effect, I lose Fox sports sw - for awhile anyway. No way it was worth 45 bucks a month.


----------



## cudwortho (Aug 14, 2006)

I switched to DishHD Absolute and I was under the impression I would still get HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, and Starz in HD. I called customer service and they ensured me I would be getting those channels, but they are still red on my program guide. Do I just need to wait alittle longer or should I not be getting those channels?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

You will get them is you subscribe to them (at an extra cost).


----------



## Alsat (Jun 30, 2004)

HobbyTalk said:


> You will get them is you subscribe to them (at an extra cost).


I currently do not have a dish pointing to the sat with HBO HD, but I subscribe to HBO. If I have an HD reciever and had a dish pointing to the right satellite, would I get HBO in HD or is that an extra cost over and above the regular HBO subscription?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

You have to subscribe to an HD package to get the HD versions.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

Alsat said:


> I currently do not have a dish pointing to the sat with HBO HD, but I subscribe to HBO. If I have an HD reciever and had a dish pointing to the right satellite, would I get HBO in HD or is that an extra cost over and above the regular HBO subscription?


You should have a dish pointed at 110. If not then you're not getting some SD channels as well as HD channels: ESPN, HDNet, USA(there's a few more).


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jun 11, 2008)

Here is a handy discription and list of the Turbo HD packages.

www.turbo-hd.com


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

EscapeVelocity said:


> Here is a handy discription and list of the Turbo HD packages.
> 
> www.turbo-hd.com


Once again this is a retailer's website, so it might not be accurate


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jun 11, 2008)

I would say its probably more accurate than some of the speculation and rumors flying around this place.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

EscapeVelocity said:


> I would say its probably more accurate than some of the speculation and rumors flying around this place.


With an online sat. retailer, I would not bet any more money on that than I would be willing to lose.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

EscapeVelocity said:


> I would say its probably more accurate than some of the speculation and rumors flying around this place.


Actually, it's probably likely that such a Web site is even the source of some rumors and speculation online!

Seriously... When corporate Web sites like Dish and DirecTV are not always updated with changes, I find resellers to be notoriously unreliable. One reseller that was quoted/linked last year was using a list of HD channels carried by DirecTV in such a way to make it look like those same channels were available via Dish as well. The reseller sold both, but their Web site design made it look like the same channel lineup was available either way.

So I kinda don't trust the reseller Web sites that much these days.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jun 11, 2008)

Well I heard that it was accurate, on dbstalk.


----------



## Alsat (Jun 30, 2004)

HobbyTalk said:


> You have to subscribe to an HD package to get the HD versions.


That is what I thought. The neighbor got rid of 4 70+ foot tall pines out of their yard so I might be able to see 110 and 119 instead of just 119 if I move the dish.

But if I have to pay extra, I don't see the need to.


----------

